# PORTAGE 2.1 ARRRRGGGHHHH

## akiross

Ragazzi, mi sa che la solfa cambiera'...

avete letto l'articolo?

www.gentoo.org

prima pagina. il sistema di portage cambiera', niente ebuilds ma solo rpm. Mi sa che gentoo non sara' piu' quello che amiamo. 

Non ci sara' piu' la variabile USE, gli ebuild verranno sostituiti

Io mi sparo. Perche' gli odiosi RPM arrivano anche qui?

questa cosa non mi sta bene...

protesto

dite la vostra please  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Ho votato si, perché spero finalmente metteranno la reverse dependency check.

PS: buon Pesce d'Aprile...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## akiross

cos'e' quella cosa li?

non si puo' fare con gli ebuild?

uffa... che noia..

ma la cosa che nn ho capito e':

i pacchetti, verranno ancora compilati sulla macchina, o usano quelli gia compilati?

se verranno compilati sulla macchina, allora ci sara' un'ulteriore problema per gli sviluppatori, che nn potranno diffondere i codici come di cosueto, ma per forza devono utilizzare gli rpm; se i programmi verranno distribuiti gia compilati, certo, saranno standard, ma allora tutta la filosofia di gentoo va a XXX. Spero proprio che questa ipotesi non si avveri mai.

Bhe, vorra' dire che prendo gentoo e me la personalizzo come pare a me. Me ne frego altamente degli standard di linux e continuo con il buon vekkio codice sorgente ^_^ (utopia)

ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> cos'e' quella cosa li?
> 
> non si puo' fare con gli ebuild?
> 
> uffa... che noia..
> ...

 

* P E S C E - D' - A P R I L E *

----------

## akiross

ma dai.. com'e' possibileee

lo sospettavo, ma poi ho rinunciato all'idea...

perche' cavolo una notizia del genere e' in prima pagina??!?!!?

oltre al fatto che oggi non e' il primo aprile!

grrrrrr

ciao

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ma dai.. com'e' possibileee
> 
> lo sospettavo, ma poi ho rinunciato all'idea...
> 
> perche' cavolo una notizia del genere e' in prima pagina??!?!!?
> ...

 

La notizia è uscita il primo  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

Note: This is an April Fool's joke.

credo che dopo cio' che e' successo con una certa ragazza (spero non pensiate TROPPO male, vi dico che eravamo vestiti, cosi' nn vi spingete fino a quel punto ^_^), questa sia la mia piu' grande figura da idiota...

cosi' imparo a non leggere fino in fondo.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Note: This is an April Fool's joke.
> 
> credo che dopo cio' che e' successo con una certa ragazza (spero non pensiate TROPPO male, vi dico che eravamo vestiti, cosi' nn vi spingete fino a quel punto ^_^), questa sia la mia piu' grande figura da idiota...
> 
> cosi' imparo a non leggere fino in fondo.
> ...

 

Forse è appunto perché eravate ancora vestiti che hai fatto la figura dell'idiota?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blaze_

hahahahah povera ragazza :)

----------

## maur8

Non ti preoccupare... ci sono cascato anch'io!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## pilla

Ma raggazzi, non c'è il primo d'aprile in Italia?  :Smile: 

Io ho detto a tutti i miei amici chi non finisceria il PhD 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Ma raggazzi, non c'è il primo d'aprile in Italia? 
> 
> Io ho detto a tutti i miei amici chi non finisceria il PhD 
> 
> 

 

Si, si chiama "pesce d'aprile".

----------

## pilla

Di dove è venuto questo nuome, pesce d'aprile?

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, si chiama "pesce d'aprile".

 

----------

## bsolar

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Di dove è venuto questo nuome, pesce d'aprile?
> 
>  *bsolar wrote:*   
> 
> Si, si chiama "pesce d'aprile". 

 

Ho trovato questa pagina con alcune informazioni.  :Wink: 

In poche parole l'origine si perde nei meandri della storia...

----------

